# My Son in Law is a talented photographer



## Warrigal (Jun 2, 2016)

He says he sees things that others don't.
I believe him.

http://www.viewbug.com/member/GlenMorgan?m=my_profile


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 2, 2016)

Wow....these are wonderful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2016)

Amazing pictures, Warri!  Such a variety of subjects, too.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 2, 2016)

He doesn't make much money though. No head for business.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 2, 2016)

I like his eye for the subjects and how he composes the shots.  Nice work.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 2, 2016)

Very impressive!  A job well done!


----------



## littleowl (Jun 4, 2016)

Brilliant.


----------

